# Pressed Glass Cup, C or G Gunther Williams NY



## harryr1961 (Nov 23, 2013)

Hello All!  I recently acquired this little cup.  Clear glass, pressed in a mold, green streak, one flat side.  It resembles a dosage cup/cap.  Embossed on base C or G Gunther Williams NY.  One side looks like carnival glass, from what I don't know.  Any help on the company or origins would be great.


----------



## botlguy (Nov 23, 2013)

It looks as though it was designed to attach or abut something with that flat side. Additional pictures might help pin it down.


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 23, 2013)

Hey Harry, It looks like a birdcage watering / feeding appliance, missing attachment points, to me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


http://pages.northforkpets.com/11570/PictPage/1922275653.html


----------



## epackage (Nov 24, 2013)

Bird feeder/water bowl


----------



## harryr1961 (Nov 24, 2013)

Good job gentlemen!  Here is a link to a whole one on EBay.  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-G-GUNTHER-Bird-Cage-Feeder-Drinker-Tin-Hook-Glass-Cup-/261159948201?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cce588fa9. Harry


----------

